# Maggi So Juicy ??



## jakal2001

Searching for healthy chicken recipes i came accross this

Maggi® So Juicy™

Tried the mixed herb one last night, and bought garlic one... herb one was a little salty for me but not bad at all...

wondering if anyone else has tried em, you stick the chicken in a bag that comes with, add the power - oven 45-60 mins.. done... simple and clean.. very convenient!


----------



## SX Dave

Iv had these before haven't in a while but they are good. Quick and easy and little mess.

I add some mushrooms, onions an peppers in too tastes lovely.

Think I might have this for dinner tonight actually sure there's a few sachets in the cupboard still.


----------



## justheretosnoop

Yeah we use them too from time to time, usually the Coleman's mediterranean one I think.


----------



## DANthirty

yeah we have them too, makes the meat very succulent......... just how my mrs likes it!


----------



## Piranha Smudge

Are they not high in Sodium?? This causing fat loss issues??


----------



## justheretosnoop

I can see where you're coming from, I normally try to stay away from the majority of sauces etc. With this I think you're looking at about 6-8g per 100g but a pack only contains what, 35g so you're talking less than 3g. Split that 2 ways (providing you're not being a greedy guts) and it's not disastrous.

You don't need to use the whole bag either if you're too concerned, i'd say even half would add good flavour to 3-4 chicken breasts.


----------



## Cathy the Chef

They're really easy and a few companies are doing them now - you can add veg and potatos and even uncooked rice and it'll cook with everything else and soak up the flavours - just make sure you mix it well half way through or it'll stick to the bag! If you want to avoid the salt you can buy packs of the bags on their own and just add your own seasoning - this works out cheaper too


----------



## justheretosnoop

Hmmm....so what seasoning/veg would you suggest chef?? Always on the look out for new cooking tips!!


----------



## Ross_p

I love these. very easy to make and makes the chicken taste great!


----------



## jakal2001

thanks guys, had the garlic one today (cooked yesterday night), thanks dave for the onion idea... tasted good actually... only used half the powder stuff as the mixed herb was too salty...Think ima try something else next


----------



## Rhino1466868026

Tried these they are awesome!


----------

